# c, s, o z?



## magalin

Ciao a tutti, sono nuova del forum e ho un problema: vorrei sapere dove posso trovare le regole per non sbagliare più e non confondere la -c con la -s o la -z, in parole come: beso, bezo; imaginacion, imaginasion. Il mio problema purtroppo deriva dal fatto che conosco lo spagnolo parlato e non molto quello scritto, a orecchio capisco tutto ma non sento la distinzione fra queste 3 consonanti o almeno la percepisco pochissimo e di conseguenza sbaglio. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ciao!

La tua domanda è un po' difficile, però ...vediamo:
diciamo che se ascolti parlare uno spagnolo del Centro Nord della Spagna, ti accorgi subito quando dice *c*,* s* o *z*.
Se, al contrario, ascolti parlare gente del Sud della Spagna, o dell'America Latina, avrai più difficoltà in quanto tendono a pronunciare tutti e tre i foni come /s/ (fenomeno chiamato _*seseo*_).

Detto questo, il mio consiglio è quello di leggere molto per memorizzare quali parole hanno la *s*, quali la *c* e quali la *z*, fare molti dettati (qui e qui), ascoltare e seguire le trascrizioni di discorsi ufficiali (qui) e ricordare queste poche regole:

*
C*​
Davanti ad *a, o, u* si pronuncia come in italiano --> *c* (casa, cartel, cátedra).
Davanti a *e* ed *i* si pronuncia come il _*th*_ inglese (cero, cerveza).
*

S*​
È un po' sibilante (siete, sol).
Nel gruppo consonantico *sc* davanti ad *a, o, u* la pronuncia è come in italiano (escuela, escapar).
Nel gruppo consonantico *sc *davanti ad *e* ed *i*, le due consonanti conservano entrambe i suoni separatamente (piscina, escenografía).
*
Z*​
Davanti ad *a, o, u* il suono equivale al _*th*_ inglese (zapato, pozo, zurdo)

Spero che ti abbia aiutato in qualche modo!


----------



## Schenker

Muy completa la respuesta Sabrinita. Sólo hay un error en tu explicación de la "*c*", ya que no se pronuncia como la *th* inglesa, sino simplemente como la "s" italiana, por ejemplo, la primera sílaba de la palabra española cero (el número) se pronuncia casi idéntica que la primera sílaba de la palabra italiana sera, digo casi porque en italiano se "entona" un poco más la "s" es una diferencia sútil en todo caso. El resto de la explicación está todo perfecto. 
Y confirmo que en sudamérica no hay diferencia al pronunciar *ce, se ó ze* (lo mismo obviamente con la "i"). En españa claramente se pronuncia diferente la "Z".
Saludos.


----------



## huelin

Yo creo que Sabrinita lo ha explicado correctamente, porque se refiere al castellano de España. Y en España, no sólo se pronuncia de manera diferente la "z", sino también la "c" en las sílabas "ce" y "ci".

Piensa en palabras como "raiz" o "voz", que forman el plural "raices" y "voces". Sin embargo, la pronunciación ("_th_" en España, "_s_" en Latinoamérica) no cambia.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

básicamente el sonido "th" se escribe za, zo, zu, ce, ci (excepto muy pocos casos como en zig zag que se escribe con z las dos)
y el sonido "s" se escribe s
Esto en España, claro, o, mejor dicho, en el centro y norte de España...


----------



## ampurdan

Por favor, siéntanse libres de comentar la pronunciación de "c", "z" y "s" en el español o castellano en cada lugar, pero eviten utilizar términos como "neutro" para referirse a cualquier variedad local del idioma. Cualquier intento en ese sentido se considerará totalmente fuera de tema. 

El español o castellano es una lengua internacional con sus variedades, aprovechemos ese patrimonio común para comunicarnos y para disfrutar también de su riqueza y de su variedad, no como una excusa para discusiones sobre quién habla mejor que quién.


Atentamente,


ampurdan (moderador)


----------



## Neuromante

Solo dire due cose

La pronuncia dalla "S" varía tantissimo che sarebbe lavoro sprecato compararla con quella italiana, (Dalla mia parte arriva quasi a scomparire, e in un´altra isola manco la pronunciano, nella Andaluzia puo corrisponere al italiano "SC" o anche alla vostra "GI") diciamo che è un suono sibilante "molto fantasioso".


Avete dimenticato il problemmino dalla "X" che a volte prende il posto dalla "S" o dalla" "CS". E Magalin: Qui serve impararli a memoria, non ricordo ci sia una regola.


----------



## Dembow

> e in un´altra isola manco la pronunciano



A Cuba e Purto Rico non la pronunciano. Dicono Ma per dire Mas, oppure tipo Donde etan la bandolera hoy = Donde estan las bandoleras hoy


----------



## sabrinita85

Ovviamente ci sono molte varietà.
Io ho indicato la pronuncia peninsulare castigliana, quella considerata spagnolo standard. Però è normale che rispondere a una domanda come quella della nostra amica Magalin, è difficile e si rischia sempre di cadere nelle generalizzazioni.


----------



## Neuromante

Scusa Sabrinita, ma a rischio di prendere una bruta risposta da Ampurdan devo smentirti.

La pronuncia castigliana viene considerata standar soltanto da i castigliani. In fatti, anche loro hanno un saco di "spostamenti" dallo standar, che in prattica nello spagnolo è solo teorico; ma in loro caso arrivano a i veri e propi sbagli (Voglio dire scambiare un suono per un altro). Non penso che voi italiani diresti mai che la mia adorata parlata romanaccia sia l´italiano standar per via dalla centralità (Ma se fatte uno plebiscito conteranno sicuro col mio voto)

Penso quella "centrale" sarebbe la usata in una regione, non ricordo bene se dalla Colombia o dalla Bolivia, ma che è la più "classica" di tutte, rimasta come un secolo fa. Cioè quella che è rimasta più invariata nei tempi. Io personalmente penso possa essere anche quella peruviana.



Dembow: No pensaba en Cuba cuando hice el comentario anterior sino en Gran Canaria (Que vorrei fosse chiaro, è soltanto la terza Isola Canaria per superficie)


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> Scusa Sabrinita, ma a rischio di prendere una bruta risposta da Ampurdan devo smentirti.
> 
> La pronuncia castigliana viene considerata standar soltanto da i castigliani. In fatti, anche loro hanno un saco di "spostamenti" dallo standar, che in prattica nello spagnolo è solo teorico; ma in loro caso arrivano a i veri e propi sbagli (Voglio dire scambiare un suono per un altro). Non penso che voi italiani diresti mai che la mia adorata parlata romanaccia sia l´italiano standar per via dalla centralità (Ma se fatte uno plebiscito conteranno sicuro col mio voto)
> 
> Penso quella "centrale" sarebbe la usata in una regione, non ricordo bene se dalla Colombia o dalla Bolivia, ma che è la più "classica" di tutte, rimasta come un secolo fa. Cioè quella che è rimasta più invariata nei tempi. Io personalmente penso possa essere anche quella peruviana.
> 
> 
> 
> Dembow: No pensaba en Cuba cuando hice el comentario anterior sino en Gran Canaria (Que vorrei fosse chiaro, è soltanto la terza Isola Canaria per superficie)


Mi spiace smentirti, ma ahimé non è così.
La pronuncia standard, volente o nolente, è quella pensinsulare castigliana.
Se apri un qualsiasi libro di grammatica spagnola, che tocca anche elementi di fonologia, ti renderai conto che quella trattata, è la pronuncia castigliana. Poi se è una buona grammatica, analizzerà anche le altre pronunce e varianti dello stesso fonema.
Per farti un'idea, sappi che i lettori di spagnolo nelle Università italiane sono quasi tutti (ma azzarderei tutti) spagnoli. Finora non ho trovato nessun lettore universitario sudamericano ... e questo non penso sia dovuto alla scarsità di tale personale, piuttosto di una radicata e corretta idea di spagnolo standard.


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Mi spiace smentirti, ma ahimé non è così.
> La pronuncia standard, volente o nolente, è quella pensinsulare castigliana.
> Se apri un qualsiasi libro di grammatica spagnola, che tocca anche elementi di fonologia, ti renderai conto che quella trattata, è la pronuncia castigliana. Poi se è una buona grammatica, analizzerà anche le altre pronunce e varianti dello stesso fonema.
> Per farti un'idea, sappi che i lettori di spagnolo nelle Università italiane sono quasi tutti (ma azzarderei tutti) spagnoli. Finora non ho trovato nessun lettore universitario sudamericano ... e questo non penso sia dovuto alla scarsità di tale personale, piuttosto di una radicata e corretta idea di spagnolo standard.



Ehm, io sinceramente ho una lettrice di spagnolo che è argentina. E' l'unico caso, sì, perché tutti gli altri sono spagnoli, però...


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Ehm, io sinceramente ho una lettrice di spagnolo che è argentina. E' l'unico caso, sì, perché tutti gli altri sono spagnoli, però...


Sì appunto, sono molto pochi quelli sudamericani.
E secondo me, la tua lettrice avrà vissuto anche qualche anno in Spagna, no?


----------



## irene.acler

Si certo, sono pochi senz'altro! 
Comunque no, la mia lettrice ha vissuto in Argentina e poi si è trasferita direttamente in Italia.


----------



## Neuromante

Scusa, non sonno di acordo. E non lo sará nessuno al di fuora di Castiglia tra l´altro.

Gia a parlare dalla "S" da questo file; loro, nella realtà, fanno un suono quasi identico alla "Th" inglesse o molto più accuto da cuanto sia, e questa variazzione dentro da Castiglia nega qualsiasi standarizazione.
Poi, si magnano la "D" nelle terminazione "Ado" e questo è veramente brutto. Ect, ect

Se nelle grammatiche gli vienne aggiudicata la pronuncia sará solo per un fatto di centralizazione e di ego. In fatti è la che li fanno. Al massimo sarebbe un tentativo di imposizione, che visto che non controllano le tantissime nazioni di lingua spagnola è avocatto al fallimento

Ma posso assicurarti che nessun ispanoparlante direbbe mai che a Castiglia si parla un ottimo spagnolo, e nemmeno uno standar

Primma di postare ho visto il tuo ultimo messagio.
Sonno sicuro che non li occorre essere stata alla Spagna E poi ¿Qui fa da voi la scelta di Lettori di Spagnolo? ¿Madrelingue spagnoli?

Ti spiego per non essere malintesso che non sonno arrabiato, non voglio littigare, capisco bennissimo il tuo punto di vista (Anche se forze non sembra) ma pensa che siammo più da trecento millioni e per noi lo standar debe essere il più invariato dallo spagnolo dal 1500-1700, quello sarebbe il vero "castigliano" non quello attuale da Castiglia (Che tantissimi considerano fra il peggiore, tra l´altro)


----------



## ampurdan

Ante todo, mis excusas por no poder expresar todo lo que viene a continuación en italiano. Espero que sea comprendido de todas formas. Intentaré que esta respuesta no sea _bruta_.

Respecto a la pronunciación contemporánea de “s” y “z” (“c” delante de “e” e “i”), les aconsejo que consulten los artículos correspondientes del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas en la página de la Real Academia Española. Hay una explicación de todas las realizaciones fonéticas de esas letras en todo el ámbito hispánico.

Para los que puedan leer en inglés, esta página da cuenta de la pronunciación del español en el siglo XV y de su evolución hasta la pronunciación de hoy en día en cada uno de los distintos dialectos. Como se verá, el único dialecto que respeta la pronunciación de esos tiempos es el ladino, el español hablado por los descendientes de las comunidades de judíos que fueron expulsados de la península en 1492.

Entonces, el español diferenciaba seis sonidos sibilantes, divididos en parejas de sonidos sordos y sonoros:

El primer par, los africados dentoalveolares: el sordo de “c/ç” (ca*ç*a) frente al sonoro de “z” (“de*z*ía”). El primero respondería al sonido de “distin*z*ione” en italiano, el segundo sería parecido a la segunda parte al italiano “mez*z*o”.

El segundo par, los fricativos apicoalveolares: el sordo “s” al principio de palabra (“*s*i”) o al final de sílaba (“e*s*cudo”, “campo*s*”, siempre que no le siguiese una vocal o consonante sonora) o “-ss-” entre vocales (“queda*ss*e”), frente al sonoro “-s” entre vocales (“ca*s*a”). Creo que la diferencia es parecida a la que hay en italiano entre “ca*ss*a”, en el primer caso, y “ca*s*a”, en el segundo, salvo que la “s” italiana no es apical.

El tercer par, los fricativos prepalatales: el sordo “x” (“ca*x*a”) frente al sonoro “j/g” (*i*uderia, *g*entil). El primero se pronunciaba parecido al sonido de “i*ch*” en el alemán renano, y el segundo sería su equivalente sonoro, parecido al “*j*e” francés, pero tirando la lengua un poco más hacia delante, creo.

El primer paso en la evolución, que hicieron todas las variantes del idioma menos el ladino, fue la desafricación de las dentoalveolares, que resultó en un sonido “s” y “z” idéntico al de “ca*ss*a” y “ca*s*a” en italiano y que contrastaba con el sonido apical del segundo par expuesto.

El segundo paso en las variedades del norte y del centro fue perder la distinción entre sonidos sordos y sonoros en favor de los sordos. El paso final consistió en incrementar la diferencia entre cada uno de ellos, para distinguir, por ejemplo, lo que se venía escribiendo como “caça”, “casa” y “caxa”. Así, la dentoalveolar se avanzó hacia una interdental no sibilante equivalente al sonido de “*th*ing” en inglés (“caça”, “dezir” y “merced” se pronunciaban con ese sonido). La prepalatal se movió en cambio hacia atrás hacia el sonido velar que tienen las “j” y “g” en muchas partes del dominio del español hoy en día (“caxa”, “iuderia” y “gentil”).

De todo ello resultó la diferenciación en la que se basó la reforma ortográfica del español después del siglo de Oro: la interdental pasó a escribirse “z” o “c” según la vocal que siguiera (“caza”, “decir” y “merced”), la apicoalveolar siempre como “s” (“escudo”, “campos”, “quedase”) y la velar o uvular como “g” o “j” (“caja”, “judería”, “gentil”).

Sin embargo, en las variedades del sur, la evolución fonológica después del primer paso fue distinta. Antes de la pérdida de la diferenciación entre sordas y sonoras en favor de estas últimas, el español del sur asimiló el par sonoro de fricativas resultantes del primer cambio por un lado, y el par sordo por el otro. Así “c/ç” y “-ss-/s-/-s”, por un lado, y “z” y “-s-“ por el otro, se pronunciaban igual. Con la pérdida de la sonorización, todos los sonidos se fusionaron en un único sonido. 

Ahora bien, este sonido único era distinto según la zona. En algunos lugares, particularmente en Canarias y en provincias andaluzas occidentales como Sevilla y Huelva (el área del seseo), este sonido único es el de la alveolar predorsal, un sonido que los hablantes modernos del norte tienden a no distinguir de su propia pronunciación de la letra “s” (apicoalveolar), porque ambas son sibilantes. De ahí que denominen ese fenómeno como “seseo”, aunque en realidad, el sonido es más próximo fonéticamente al antiguo dentoalveolar que en Castilla perdió la sibilación y pasó a ser el sonido que hoy se escribe “c/z”. Esta es la pronunciación que se extendió más por Hispanoamérica (excepto en Colombia, donde realizaron la misma unión, pero con el sonido apicoalveolar de la “s” de los hablantes del norte de España).

En otros dialectos andaluces, se realizó la unión de esos sonidos mediante un sonido no sibilante apico-dental, que los hablantes del norte de España tienden identificar con su sonido interdental que se escribe “c/z”, por ello denominan a este fenómeno “ceceo”.

Creo que además, en todos los dialectos del sur de España, en el español tropical y en Chile se produjo el fenómeno de la aspiración de ese fonema único a final de sílaba.

En cualquier caso, hoy en día, nadie conserva las distinciones y realizaciones del español clásico, ningún dialecto, si bien es cierto que la reforma ortográfica obedeció a los cambios de pronunciación ocurridos en el centro y norte de España.

Por lo tanto, no tiene sentido que hablemos de norma estándar de la pronunciación del idioma respecto a “s”, “c” y “z”, porque sencillamente no la hay. Sin embargo, sí cabe señalar dónde se pronuncia cada cosa y qué se acepta en cada lugar como integrante de la norma culta del idioma.

Espero que los comentarios posteriores no intenten otorgar el ser el "estándar del idioma" a cualquier variedad del mismo(sea la castellana, la colombiana, la peruana o cualquier otra). Gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

Muchísimas gracias Ampurdan

Voy a tener que imprimir tu post para leerlo con cuidado e intentar comprenderlo, demasiada información técnica para mí. Pero la idea se capta perfectamente.

Yo sé que no hay un standar, de hecho juraría que la pólitica de las Academias es evitarlo por todos los medios y fijar solo un "marco común" dentro del cual todo vale. Cuando me refería a Colombia o Bolivia no era para darlo como modelo sino solo como clásico, en el sentido de una variedad más antigua y no solo por el problema de "S" "C" "Z" sino en general con toda la fonética.

Solo una precisión, lo que dices de la pronunciación de la "S" en Canarias no es correcto:


> En El Hierro es una "S" española bastante normal y no la aspiran al final de palabra. Quizás por ser la más lejana no sufrió "modernizaciones"
> En Gran Canaria es una especie de sonido mudo sin ninguna sibilización y no existe a final de palabra
> En el resto no hacemos absolutamente ninguna distinción entre "S" y "C" pero tampoco es igual al sonido sevillano. Más no te podría decir por que es lo maximo que entendí de tu post
> De todos modos, apurando mucho el sonido del español varía de barrio en barrio,


 
Si pudieras poner un poco de información sobre la "X" te lo agradecería mucho


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Neuromante:

Como dije, todas las pronunciaciones se desvían de la clásica, aparte de que no hablaba igual el Marqués de Santillana y Cervantes, o Jorge Manrique y Quevedo, porque en el tiempo que media entre unos y otros el español sufrió muchos cambios.

Respecto a la pronunciación de Canarias, no tengo más información. De todas formas, me extraña que digas que el sonido de vuestras "s", "c" y "z" no es sibilante. Y sí, recibió "modernizaciones" respecto a la pronunciación del siglo XV, de 6 sonidos distintos se pasó a 1 solo.

Respecto a la "X" en sí, quizá deberíamos abrir otro hilo.


----------



## Neuromante

No sabría decirte si el "mio" es sibilante, no soy profesional y esas cosas se me escapan, pero te aseguro que el herreño es muy "S" , por decirlo de alguna forma y que el de Gran Canarias en realidad corresponde a lo que se suele escribir con un apostrofe
Ej. cruel y clásico:
Dicen "La´do´" en lugar de "Las dos"


----------



## ampurdan

¡Ah! Pero entonces tú estás pensando en la aspiración de la ese a final de sílaba. No me refería a esa "s", sino a las "s", "z" y "c" de principio de sílaba: "ca*s*a", "*z*ero", "*c*entollo", "*s*ilen*c*io". Esas sí las pronunciáis como lo pronunciaría un sevillano, un mexicano o un argentino, ¿no?


----------



## kolya97

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì appunto, sono molto pochi quelli sudamericani.
> E secondo me, la tua lettrice avrà vissuto anche qualche anno in Spagna, no?


 
Sabrinita, stavi scherzando quando hai fatto quest’affermazione, giusto?
Davvero pensi che bisogna passare qualche anno in Spagna per poter insegnare lo spagnolo? Se cosi’ fosse, dove in Spagna? 

Al liceo ho avuto una lettrice venezuelana che, pero’, cercava di imitare la pronuncia del centro-nord della Spagna, tra l’altro con scarsi risultati... Beh, a me faceva una tristezza enorme. Ovviamente non la pronuncia, ma il fatto che dovesse occultare le sue origini per avere piu’ credibilita’ nell’insegnamento.

Siamo d’accordo sulla scarsita’ di lettori ispanoamericani nelle universita’ italiane.
Nella cattedra di lingua (!) e letterature ispanoamericane a La Sapienza di Roma c’e’ un lettore peruviano (prima di lui ce n’era una colombiana e prima ancora una argentina, se non erro), ma so benissimo che sono dei panda nella giungla dell’insegnamento dello spagnolo in Italia. Questo e’ dovuto, secondo me, a due motivi: la prossimita’ geografica della Spagna e all’idea che lo spagnolo di Madrid o Salamanca sia piu’ corretto di quello di Caracas o Bogotá (mmm permettete che storcia un po’ il naso). 

Io penso che la formazione di un ispanista italiano sarebbe piu’ completa se la presenza di argentini, colombiani, messicani, cubani... nelle scuole e le universita’ italiane fosse maggiore.

(Sono andato un po’ fuori tema, chiedo venia, ma non ho potuto fare a meno di dire la mia. Non ho reputato necessario aprire un altro filo... in altri forum si e’ gia’ andati alla ricerca del _migliore_ spagnolo).


----------



## sabrinita85

Io sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.
Con quella frase non mi riferivo a un giudizio personale, ma a un giudizio oggettivo dell'Università italiana, o della maggior parte degli ispanisti italiani.
Questi credono che per insegnare lo spagnolo standard ci si debba attenere alla pronuncia e grammatica della Penisola Iberica.
Ora, (non ricodo tutto quello che è stato scritto qui e non ho voglia di rileggere tutto, quindi se ripeterò alcune cose, vogliate scusarmi) io, in parte, condivido questa idea "all'italiana" dello spagnolo da insegnare.
Proprio perché quello che si impara all'università, sotto la dicitura di Lingua e Traduzione Spagnola, o Lingua e Letteratura Spagnola è lo spagnolo standard, quello della Rae, vamos, quello di Salamanca... neanche di Jaén o Granada, ci si trova di fronte alla necessità di contrattare insegnanti di spagnolo "standardizzati".
E, come tu ben dici, esiste un'altra cattedra inerente alla fascia iberoamericana. Quindi, se esistono le due cattedre, mi sembra più che normale che sotto "spagnolo" debba esserci un insegnante spagnolo standard (o convertito allo spagnolo standard) e sotto "ispanoamericano" debba esserci un insegnante, appunto ispanoamericano.

Ecco, io sono d'accordo su questa visione già prefabbricata, cioè che già esiste.
Ma tutto questo, anche se è giusto sotto alcuni punti di vista, non lo è sotto altri. Il mio ideale di insegnamento dello spagnolo è (tanto facile, quanto impossibile a farsi nelle Università italiane) tutto ciò che si trova nella sfera "spagnolo" -e non parlo solo di castellano-, parlo di tutto quello che concerne questa lingua, ovvero tutte le varietà a tutti i livelli; di modo che un ispanista che diventa tale, possa considerarsi veramente un ispanista.


----------



## Outsider

Hola.

Me parece que para un hablante de italiano la mejor forma de saber cuándo se escribe cada letra es notar que:

1) "S" generalmente corresponde a "s" o "ss" en italiano

2) "Z" y "c" generalmente corresponden a "zz", "z", o "ci" en italiano.

3) "Z" y "c" son generalmente complementares, como otros ya han dicho.​
Espero que ayude.


----------



## xeneize

Sabrinita, ¡qué decepción! 

Perdoname, pero hacía tiempo que no leía afirmaciones así sobre el supuesto español "estándar"...
Aunque sepa muy bien (y cómo si lo sé...) que no es tu culpa Sabrinita, no te preocupés, ya lo sé que son cosas que te enseñaron.

Sabrinita, lo que piensan los italianos sobre el español podría ser también lo que decís vos, pero no capto un particular:
¿Quienes son los italianos para opinar sobre el español???????
¡Pero si ni siquiera lo hablan!

Es como si yo dijera que el estándar ruso es el de San Petersburgo y no de Moscú, qué sé yo, algo así.
Lo que opinen los italianos respecto del español, pinta tanto como pinta el dos de bastos cuando en la mesa es palo oros...
O sea, menos de nada 

En Estados Unidos (que acaso pinta, ejm, tanto como Italia...), el estándar español que se enseña es el mexicano o ispanoamericano.
En Brasil, mayoritariamente el argentino.
Tampoco Brasil pinta menos que Italia...

Es cuestión de cercanía, Sabrinita: por razones de proximidad, en Europa se elige el español peninsular, así como el inglés británico.
En el resto del mundo, no es así, ni ahí.
¿Acaso Europa cuenta más que todo el mundo?..

Te aseguro que el español de Salamanca es estándar para los salmantinos nomás....y para los italianos, por lo que veo 
Para la Rae, que nombrás vos, no lo es seguro. Es todo estándar, para la Rae, almenos formalmente.
Para un hispanista italiano serio, seguro no es estándar el de Salamanca.
El hecho de que haya dos cátedras, Sabrinita, confirma mi teoría: para la escuela italiana hay como mínimo DOS estándares, pero son muchos más, es que no podían poner 20 cátedras...
Y luego, sabemos muy bien que la universidad italiana no se distingue ni por modernidad ni por calidad en la enseñanza de los idiomas, que digamos....
Vos dirías que el italiano estándar es lo que consideran en China, acaso??..
Que la universidad italiana opine sobre el español, es como que los americanos dicten las normas sobre cómo se tiene que cocinar la pizza...

Para el resto del mundo, en particular, el español de España no es estándar para nada.
Y para los países hispanohablantes, mucho menos.
Son estándares todos y ninguno, cada uno tiene su estándar.
El de un argentino difiere del de un canario y éste del de un salvadoreño, etc...

Y en Valladolid, yo siempre hablé y escribí en los exámenes a la manera argentina, y nadie me dijo que no fuera estándar, nunca, ningún problema-
Ningún lingüísta español serio y de la Rae, como Lázaro Carreter, por ejemplo, te diría nunca que el español "estándar" es el de España.

Así que, la "z" les va a servir nomás si se van a España, si quieren aprender ese rasgo.
El uso de la "s" por la "z" es lo que hace la apabullante mayoría de los hispanohablantes.

Eso de que el español de España es más "estándar", según yo, es puro mito italiano...y nunca entendí porque 
Sería como si el italiano estándar fuera el florentino...
Por eso, mejor no siga este mito..El español del centro de España es estándar ahí nomás, fuera de ahí para nada.
Todas las variedades del español son iguales de estándar, de todas formas.

Bueno, igual, espero que te vayas familiarizando también con los demás estándares del español, Sabrinita 

Y a tus profesores italianos, con sus ideas algo anticuadas, acaso....lasciali cantare


----------



## Neuromante

Pero que manía con los canarios.
Remito a todos mis post anteriores en este hilo, no hay nada nuevo bajo el Sol.
Y Xeneize, a tí en especial, te remito a uno (No es mío, sino de Ampurdán) que estoy seguro que te alegrará y mucho. Fue el que cerró la discución en Enero. Y mira la respuesta que le di.

Solo vuelvo a repetirme para decir que los errores del español mecetario son de los más graves en España. Te llegan a discutir afirmando que la *"D"* final se debe pronunciar *"Z"* (Su ceta, evidentemente) Todo lo demás, más arriba en este mismo hilo...

De todos modos, no creo que en Italia se use el salmantino por motivo de proximidad sino más bien por estandarización _italiana "Un anillo para dominarlos a todos"_ si se me permite la cita (Con mucha mala idea) Es una forma de no tener problemas entre ellos/ustedes. Todos usan el mismo acento y se entienden mejor. Simplifico, es evidente.


Pd:
Esta exumación no es debida a un post que ha desaparecido, debería ser el primero de esta segunda página. Pero no lo veo.


----------



## BolleBlu

sabrinita85 said:


> Per farti un'idea, sappi che i lettori di spagnolo nelle Università italiane sono quasi tutti (ma azzarderei tutti) spagnoli. Finora non ho trovato nessun lettore universitario sudamericano ... e questo non penso sia dovuto alla scarsità di tale personale, piuttosto di una radicata e corretta idea di spagnolo standard.



Cara Sabrinita ,

frequento la Facoltà di Lingue e Letterature Straniere di Genova. Attualmente le lettrici di spagnolo che tengono le lezioni destinate al mio corso di laurea sono una venezuelana e un'argentina. Ci sono e ci sono sempre state nella nostra facoltà lettrici sia spagnole che di altra provenienza. Al primo anno di corso, al momento di illustrare la pronuncia dello spagnolo, di norma vengono illustrate tutte le varianti. Anzi, viene anche data la libertà di scelta su quale pronuncia fare propria. E ti assicuro che anche noi a Genova impariamo bene lo spagnolo .

Ciao,
BB.

P.S. Vorrei anche aggiungere che la facoltà di Lingue di Genova è terza nella classifica Censis del 2006 (orgoglio genovese ).


----------



## xeneize

No entiendo dónde esté la "manía" con los canarios...
No por mi parte, almenos, eso seguro 

Qué, ¿no los puedo ni siquiera nombrarlos a ustedes?..

No hace falta que me remitas al post, porque ya lo había leído.
Yo lo sé que no hay estándar, pero si lo hubiera lo serían todos.
De hecho, revaloricé el patrón de ustedes, como todos los demás...

Sí, creo que se use la norma castellano central por estandarización "italiana", pero ya no viene siendo así, como confirmó BB 

Si en Europa enseñan el español de España, mayoritariamente, será también por razones de proximidad, y eso aún me parece lógico.


----------



## Neuromante

Era brooooma.
Sobre todo porque en este hilo seríamos un paradigma. Aunque no tenemos un patrón sino siete, uno por isla.
Es que con los de los plátanos parece que estemos de moda en el foro.

De todos modos la pronunciación más néutra, por ser la más central que no la más "clásica" puede que sea la Colombiana. Creo que es la más equidistante a las otras además de tener el acento menos marcado. Pero no la doy por estandar, por supuesto.


----------



## sabrinita85

Vamos a ver Xen:
  En mis mensajes hay dos cosas que no han quedado bien claras:
  1)la opinión que hay en Italia acerca de la enseñanza del español 
  2)mi opinión personal

  La primera está relacionada con el hecho de que en Italia, en la mayoría de los lugares académicos, existe la idea de que el español para enseñar es el ‘estándar’. Y esto no tiene nada que ver con mi opinión.

  La segunda está relacionada con mi idea; en Italia hay dos tipos de enseñanzas del español: cátedra de español y cátedra de español de América. Así que me parece normal que se diferencien las dos cosas.
  Además de eso, he dicho que mi visión de la enseñanza del español, es diferente a la que existe ahora, por lo menos en mi universidad y creo que también en las otras universidades italianas.
  Yo tengo una profesora de Madrid que es muy, pero muy purista. Si oye una S en lugar de una C, te mira muy mal y te pregunta dónde aprendiste el español.


  Lo de la cercanía, es un poco verdad y un poco no.
  En Italia y en el resto del mundo a excepción de los países de habla inglesa (América del Norte, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, etc.) como tú has dicho, existe la idea de que el inglés para enseñar es el de la Reina. Y no porque ésta está más cerca que Bush, sino porque es una idea radicada como la que existe para el español, o el francés.

  Ahora, como no me gusta repetir las cosas: a quien le apetece ver algo purista y malo en mis opiniones que lo haga, pero que lo haga sabiendo que se está equivocando y que es un rollo mental que se hace él/ella mismo/a.

  ¡Saludos!


----------



## Neuromante

Sabrinita: Ya te contestó Ampurdán sobre lo del purismo hace meses. NO es purista ninguna pronunciación española. Y de su post se deduce claramente que ni siquiera hay una pronunciación "española"
A tu profesora le podían contestar que lo habían aprendido en Sevilla y quedarse tan anchos. Esa señora era una pedante, si no algo mucho peor. Yo personalmente, a ella, por profesora y meterse donde no la llaman, le contestaría algo bastante bastante más fuerte. No es tolerable que haga eso, las Academias tutelan la pronunciación mal que le pese. Lo suyo es colonialismo trasnochado.


----------



## sabrinita85

Esto es lo que hay en mi universidad Neuro. Y habrá que conformarse.
Yo, por cierto, no le voy a decir nada de nada en contra. No me da la gana hacerlo, también porque a mi me gusta diferenciar la c, la s y la z.


----------



## Schenker

Yo como dije en su momento y me borraron, aquí en Sudamérica el español hablado en Colombia es el considerado como "modelo" porque son los que lo hablan de forma más "limpia" y correcta. Los argentinos tienen pronunciaciónes diferentes (únicas), los chilenos por ejemplo derechamente deformamos el español, pronunciamos muy mal etc...
Yo considero que por *lógica* lo _estandar_ está relacionado con la _mayoría_, así de simple. Por eso el español de España no es considerado aquí como estandar, y aunque muchos discrepen me parece que está bien que así sea. Pero tal vez se puede argumentar que como de ahí viene el idioma, así tendría que ser la forma correcta de hablarlo......en fin es todo una discusión eterna.
Ah, y por ejemplo, el Inglés que se enseña aquí en Chile (no sé como es en otros paises) es el de USA y no el Británico. Será porque es el inglés más "consumido" y por eso suena más familiar, a diferencia del Británico que suena exagerado...

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

*Schenker,* revísate el post de Ampurdan, que trae la evolución del grupo de fonemas.
No creo que haya un estandar viendolo desde tu punto de vista, sencillamente porque no creo que haya una mayoría manifiesta.

De todos modos, que se diferencie entre español y español _de América_ en una universidad me parece un disparate.
Por un lado es reduccionista con respecto a España, aquí no hay dos provincias con el mismo acento ni una gramática homogénea.
Y por otro denota incultura en el sistema de enseñanza en lo referente a América. ¿Que tendrá que ver Panama con Argentina? Por poner un ejemplo.
No sé si esas cátedras se refieren a filología o también a literatura. Espero, por pura simpatía, que no sea esto último.


*Sabrinita*, nadie te dice que no diferencies la "c" de la "s" pero te advierto que tienes unas cuatro opciones para la "c" y algunas más para la "s" y eso circunscribiendote solo al territorio español. Èse es parte del problema
Pd:
No te fíes de los profesores, son malos.


----------



## xeneize

> A tu profesora le podían contestar que lo habían aprendido en Sevilla y quedarse tan anchos. Esa señora era una pedante, si no algo mucho peor. Yo personalmente, a ella, por profesora y meterse donde no la llaman, le contestaría algo bastante bastante más fuerte. No es tolerable que haga eso, las Academias tutelan la pronunciación mal que le pese. Lo suyo es colonialismo trasnochado.


 
Jajajajjajajaja viste Neuromante, ahora estamos de acuerdo, sos un capo, boludo....Jaja, colonialismo trasnochado....Me hiciste partir de risas....Jaja.
Sí sí, comparto tu opinión, es así...




> De todos modos, que se diferencie entre español y español _de América_ en una universidad me parece un disparate.


 
Toda la universidad italiana es un disparate, de cabo a rabo....Y te lo dice alguien que cruzó sus pasillos...(eufemismo bien fuerte....).



> No te fíes de los profesores, son malos


 
Jaja, más que malos, impreparados, diría yo...que es peor..

Bueno, Sabrinita...no tengo nada contra tu pensamiento ni tu teoría.
Lo sé que eso es lo que enseñan en Italia.
Lo sé, llevo años bregando contra eso.
Pero te digo, vos me decís ésto:



> La primera está relacionada con el hecho de que en Italia, en la mayoría de los lugares académicos, existe la idea de que el español para enseñar es el ‘estándar’. Y esto no tiene nada que ver con mi opinión.


 
Sí, es así, hay que enseñarles que el "estándar" no es lo que piensan ellos, nomás. O mejor, que no hay un estándar.



> La segunda está relacionada con mi idea; en Italia hay dos tipos de enseñanzas del español: cátedra de español y cátedra de español de América. Así que me parece normal que se diferencien las dos cosas.


 
Pero viste, Sabrinita, eso según yo ya quiere decir que para los tanos, almenos, hay DOS estándares...

Al margen de esto, concuerdo con lo dicho: "catedra de español de América" no quiere decir nada. ¿Cuál español?...Ni siquiera se sabe si hay que vosear o tutear...Pero bueno, mejor esa catedra renga, que ninguna.



> Yo tengo una profesora de Madrid que es muy, pero muy purista. Si oye una S en lugar de una C, te mira muy mal y te pregunta dónde aprendiste el español.


 

Esto, Sabrinita, creo sea algo de tu profe...Yo conocí a muchas de la capital de Castilla y alrededores (nunca fui a sus clases, por supuesto, no haciéndome falta....), y ninguna adoptaba esa postura ni de lejos..
Todas eran muy abiertas respecto a las diferentes formas de español.
Así que, lo único que puedo decirte es que lo siento por vos...

En la mayor parte del mundo enseñan el inglés americano, Sabri.
Esa idea que mentaste, es otra idea bien italiana, desgraciadamente, no "mundial".
El inglés británico se enseña nomás en Europa occidental y en las ex colonias británicas.
En el resto del planeta, el americano...



> Yo, por cierto, no le voy a decir nada de nada en contra. No me da la gana hacerlo, también porque a mi me gusta diferenciar la c, la s y la z.


 
Nooooo, ahhh, viste, ahí ya me mataste,....¿Cómo que te "gusta" diferenciar??...
Bueno, es broma, Sabrinita!  Nada más que una bromita...
Está bien, está bien, diferenciá nomás, no hay nada de malo...Pero ya verás que, en su momento, te irás convirtiendo al patrón americano 
(y canario-andaluz también, claro...).

Ah, para mí, el de Colombia está bien como "variedad mediana geográfica", pero nunca lo llamaría "estándar", claro.


Chau


----------



## ampurdan

La discusión inicial de este hilo se limitaba a la pronunciación de "c", "z" y "s", no a la averiguación de si existe y cuál sea el estándar para el español. Dado que el tema principal del hilo parece definitivamente abandonado, los moderadores no vemos la razón por la que el presente hilo deba continuar abierto a discusión.


----------

